# my holls



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

was in Turkey on holiday and came across one of those Turkish bath houses. They shaved with a solid steel stone ground razor from below the neckline, inside the ears, snipped out nose hairs, waxed off chest hairs and plucked all the hairs out of the arse crack, all finished off with a moustache trim and alcohol rub....Honestly, the missus has never looked so good !!!!


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hee hee. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Dangerous territory!


----------

